# 1st varroa count after 24 hrs of Apivar-life.



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

These are the first varroa drop counts after the initial 24hrs of Apivar-life.

First number is the natural 24hr drop, second number is after 24hrs of treatment.

61----193
135---140
44----238
11----89
10----46
10----121
47----435
163---653
38----202

The before numbers as you can see, may not be a true representation of the mite population. I would think that it would depend on what stage most of the brood is in, whether it is mostly capped, or open. I used PAM on the sticky board. I used to use crisco, but PAM is alot easier. 


It's more fun posting than it is counting!


----------



## JustBob (Jul 22, 2005)

Foor for thought, but I only treat when I hit a 50 count threshold for a 24 hour drop. It's part of the integrated pest management scheme to only treat when an economic threshold is reached, that is a mite count above 50 will be devastating to the hive and action is needed. Plus I think it may encourage or enhance strong natural selection for hives that keep low mite counts to not mess with what they are already accomplishing.

JustBob


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

yoyo, how soon after your first count (untreated) was your second count (treated).
Interesting!, thanks for posting.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

The natural drop was taken on Labor day, 9-1 and the treatment given on 9-7.

Todays' counts, second day after treatment.
first number is the first day drop, second number is second days drop.

193 138
140 264
238 351
89 83
46 78
121 324
435 232
653 416
202 219

Last year, I placed the four pieces of the treatment in #8 screen cages, this year, I left it out in the open. The bees are tearing it up trying to get rid of it. Last year, they just propalized the screens.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

After 4 days of treatment.
I was not able to count yesterday, so I divided the count in half and put it for yesterday and today.





193 138 93 93
140 264 139 139
238 351 115 115
89 83 50 50
46 78 21 21
121 324 144 144
435 232 157 157
653 416 156 156
202 219 145 145


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

This it the type of raw information that is really informative, good post Yo! One thing I might look at is the 2 hives with the high drops in the 1st. category. The numbers are high enough to say there may be some evidence of other factors such as hygenic behavior, that you might want to breed from, given some additional research.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I did n't get to count for 4 days. I also ran out of PAM so the baords were not sticky. I think the counts are not reliable after abour 48 hours as the hive debris accumulates to a point where the mited can crawl away. So I will average the 4 day count.

193 138 93 93 75 75 75 75 
140 264 139 139 105 105 105 105
238 351 115 115 85 85 85 85
89 83 50 50 40 40 40 40
46 78 21 21 28 28 28 28
121 324 144 144 126 126 126 126
435 232 157 157 175 175 175 175
653 416 156 156 97 97 97 97 
202 219 145 145 28 28 28 28 


ALSO APPLIED SECOND TREATMENT


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I missed counting yesterday, so averaged two days.

193 138 93 93 75 75 75 75 39 39
140 264 139 139 105 105 105 105 173 173
238 351 115 115 85 85 85 85 174 174
89 83 50 50 40 40 40 40 17 17
46 78 21 21 28 28 28 28 21 21
121 324 144 144 126 126 126 126 117 117
435 232 157 157 175 175 175 175 86 86
653 416 156 156 97 97 97 97 119 119
202 219 145 145 28 28 28 28 112 112


----------

